
Why David Goodall, 104, Renowned Australian Scientist, Wants to Die - dsr12
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/03/world/australia/david-goodall-right-to-die.html
======
Ours90
Interesting article about euthanasia with all its pros and cons:
[https://www.mydeath-
mydecision.org.uk/info/options/assisted-...](https://www.mydeath-
mydecision.org.uk/info/options/assisted-suicide-switzerland/).

£9,000 is a lot of money. I wonder, if it'd be possible to donate your organs
in exchange to their medical services.

------
melling
“When he was 102 and called Australia’s oldest working scientist, the
university stirred up a tempest by asking Mr. Goodall to vacate his office on
the grounds that he was too frail and a safety risk to himself. He challenged
the decision, but he moved closer to home to continue working”

------
quark33
An interesting debate that I'm not sure there is a "correct" answer for, but
if a brilliant mind such as the man discussed here wants to end his life
peacefully, after dedicating his life to science, who are we to prevent him?

